# First couple of DWA skulls



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

As you might have seen on other threads, skulls and skeletons are a great passion of mine along with keeping reptiles. Recently i was lucky enough to be contacted by a local DWA keeper who had seen an advert i placed. They kindly donated several deceased venomous animals for me to clean as it seemed a shame to waste them.



Here are the first couple I have completed. I had never cleaned venomous skulls before and it was a very interesting experience. There are so many differences between them and the boids i normally clean, the only way you can really compare them is to look at them side by side. 



The main difference i found, is that venomous skulls fall apart when you clean them . This resulted in around 5 hours of gluing time for each skull. I didn't take many pictures during gluing as it was stressful enough as it was. There were around 20 bones to start with, and considering the finished skulls are slightly larger than a 2p, it took quite a bit of patience, aswell as several occasions where i glued myself to either the skull, the superglue, or to myself. 



Anyway enough of that, here are the 2 skulls. Both adult female specimens of a wagler's pit viper, and an eyelash viper. 

The waglers first:





































And the eyelash:




























And a comparisom of the two:









Although they're not perfect, i'm quite pleased with them for first attempts. I have several smaller specimens to work on now which i will post in the future. I also have a hatchling spectacled caiman which is almost done but has been another greatly challenging piece. 

And just for a final pic, a lot of people have been asking recently to see my whole skull cabinet. Although i'd like it to be full with all the proper labels before i post, heres a quick snap of the boid and venomous section with some temporary labels :2thumb:










Anyway i hope you've found it interesting. As always if anyone has anything in their freezer which they have no real reason for keeping, give me a shout and i might be able to give you something for it. 
Also, if anyone is interested in nile crocodile skulls give me a shout as i'll have some ready to sell in the near future. 

More on that in a few weeks though,

Ed


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

well done


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

This s mad, but also so frickin cool!


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

There fantastic , am really impressed with your work . :no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

done that...


one thing... once you know all the bones... and see the differences between critters... you get an evolutionary outlook...: victory:

class work there!:no1:


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

amazing mate cant wait to see the retic skulls


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Good job. Thanks for the post.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

superb photos mate, like skulls myself, top collection.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Good stuff mate, keep it up!!! :no1:


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

Good stuff. Hows Mr. Fairhurst?


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

When I read the first part I thought weird hobby but when I saw the pictures I thought wow. Some really cool looking skulls.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to say - I'm impressed. Well done. Very cool!

Dave


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with all of the above - awesome!! :notworthy:

I'm planning on trying this when I have a deceased snake : victory:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

snappingchap said:


> superb photos mate, like skulls myself, top collection.


You got any skulls then mark


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

How much do they get sold for?


----------



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

thats bloody great mate:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

they look wicked mate keep up the good work


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

amazing, really top class,well done


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing hobby! How do you go about doing it? Also, have you ever thought about getting a full skeleton going?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Very very cool! :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Really great thread - it is bizarre how snakes can look so similar yet be so, so different


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Amazing.: victory:

I've got an 08 Ball Python that passed from an RI in my freezer if you want that?


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Some great work there. Really interesting :2thumb:



Jono_187 said:


> amazing, really top class,well done


He did a thread outlining the process a while back. Check his previous posts : victory:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheers all:2thumb:




OrigamiB said:


> Wow, what an amazing hobby! How do you go about doing it? Also, have you ever thought about getting a full skeleton going?


I've got some full skeletons cleaned at the minute awaiting reconstruction but i havn't got a lot of spare time at the minute. I'll stick some pics up when they're done. 



markhill said:


> Amazing.: victory:
> 
> I've got an 08 Ball Python that passed from an RI in my freezer if you want that?


Will drop you a pm, cheers


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

Well done. You must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

very interesting to see!


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow!! Thats fantastic, they look great!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Fantastic, very very interesting

How much would the croc one be ?

Do you have a full length croc one also ?

Dont ask , dont get lol

Steve


----------

